# 4k 60fps (not supported)



## themarginwalker (Sep 20, 2017)

Hi Tivo community,

I have a Tivo Bolt connected to an AV receiver that is capable of outputting 4k 50/60 (all components and cables are HDCP 2.2 as well as HDMI 2.0) and I'm still not able to select 4k 60fps, as its -apparently- (not supported). Other devices running through my AV receiver are able to utilize said resolution. Bolt WILL allow me to select 4k 24/25/30fps only if I select 1800p 60fps (preferred) first. 

I'm happy to divulge more information in terms of make/model/settings for all relevant components if that helps drive to a solution.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

My Bolts will send 2160P60 if I select it. At one point I only had 2160P60 and 2160P24 selected on my Bolts. But now I use 2160P24, 1080P24, 1080i, and 720P as output resolution options.

I do know that when I had a less capable HDMI switch or cable, it wouldn't work with 2160P60 from the Bolt. But with my 18Gbps switches and cables, it works fine.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

my Sony receiver had 4k plastered all over it but it would not allow netflix or vudu uhd. i go straight to the tv from my Bolt and all is well. this was a first generation 4k receiver, but i saw no benefits as far as 4k goes. the receiver itself is reliable and sounds great.


----------



## bobd (Jan 30, 2002)

My bolt is set to 4K 60fps and working fine.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

Anyone notice a lot of times it's the people trying to use the pass thrus on their stereos with the most problems? I was just looking at another couple topics here. Not knocking or anything just saying as it seems to happen a lot.


----------



## Jimbo687 (Dec 18, 2016)

themarginwalker said:


> Hi Tivo community,
> 
> I have a Tivo Bolt connected to an AV receiver that is capable of outputting 4k 50/60 (all components and cables are HDCP 2.2 as well as HDMI 2.0) and I'm still not able to select 4k 60fps, as its -apparently- (not supported). Other devices running through my AV receiver are able to utilize said resolution. Bolt WILL allow me to select 4k 24/25/30fps only if I select 1800p 60fps (preferred) first.
> 
> I'm happy to divulge more information in terms of make/model/settings for all relevant components if that helps drive to a solution.


I have a almost the same problem. My brothers Bolt shows 4K (automatic) under video resolution selection and my shows 1080 (automatic) Both are 4K TVs. I have "manually" selected 4K & numerous other resolutions. I purchased the 4K TV after setting up the Bolt. I think during "initial" TIVO setup the box analysis your TV and gives only those resulotion selections (at least under automatic). I plan on doing a delete and reset on my TIVO in hopes of getting the 4K (automatic selection) choice under video resolutions. Not really sure if automatic or manually selected resolutions is the better choice.


----------



## Anon1 (Sep 26, 2017)

If your cables aren't capable of passing 18 Gbps, they could be the weak link. Do you have a Premium certified HDMI cable?


----------



## Jimbo687 (Dec 18, 2016)

Anon1 said:


> If your cables aren't capable of passing 18 Gbps, they could be the weak link. Do you have a Premium certified HDMI cable?


Yes. I do have good 4K cables and also can receive a 4K picture w/ manually selected 4K video resolution on Bolt. Was hoping to get the 4K (automatic) selection. Will do a delete & reset later on once I have a spare Bolt to copy shows to to avoid loss. Thanks


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

The Bolt can also have an issue with 2160P60 output when connected to a TV port that is set for "enhanced" or whatever the manufacture calls it for setting it to an HDR 10 bit capable input.


----------



## TheWizz (Aug 27, 2013)

Jimbo687 said:


> I have a almost the same problem. My brothers Bolt shows 4K (automatic) under video resolution selection and my shows 1080 (automatic) Both are 4K TVs. I have "manually" selected 4K & numerous other resolutions. I purchased the 4K TV after setting up the Bolt. I think during "initial" TIVO setup the box analysis your TV and gives only those resulotion selections (at least under automatic). I plan on doing a delete and reset on my TIVO in hopes of getting the 4K (automatic selection) choice under video resolutions. Not really sure if automatic or manually selected resolutions is the better choice.


Did this work for you? Does anyone know how to redo the video searching/setup only manually to not have to reset everything? I have same issue.


----------



## razor237 (Feb 1, 2002)

The Auto setting works like garbage ....only way i get my bolt to output 4k60 is to manually select them and then it will work but once i go to Auto it doesn't work ... maybe fixing that will make it to TiVo's To-do list


----------



## rjrsouthwest (Feb 19, 2016)

My bolt running Hydra UI outputs 4k60 to my 4k Vizio P series set when Bolt is set in Auto without any problems.


----------



## sangs (Jan 1, 2003)

No problems on my LG 4K set with 4k60 set to Auto either.


----------



## TheWizz (Aug 27, 2013)

Jimbo687 said:


> I have a almost the same problem. My brothers Bolt shows 4K (automatic) under video resolution selection and my shows 1080 (automatic) Both are 4K TVs. I have "manually" selected 4K & numerous other resolutions. I purchased the 4K TV after setting up the Bolt. I think during "initial" TIVO setup the box analysis your TV and gives only those resulotion selections (at least under automatic). I plan on doing a delete and reset on my TIVO in hopes of getting the 4K (automatic selection) choice under video resolutions. Not really sure if automatic or manually selected resolutions is the better choice.


Sorry I wasn't more specific earlier: I am referring to the topic thread " 4k 60fps (not supported)". I can't manually select 4K 60fps as it shows it's not supported, even though I am connected to a new Denon receiver that can upscale all to 4K 60fps and supports that as pass-thru. But for some reason my Bolt won't let me check that option. I can manually check all others AFTER I check the 1080P option, but never 4K 60fps. Ideas on how to get it to "recheck" my video options/settings like original setup without doing a hard reset??


----------



## TheWizz (Aug 27, 2013)

TheWizz said:


> Sorry I wasn't more specific earlier: I am referring to the topic thread " 4k 60fps (not supported)". I can't manually select 4K 60fps as it shows it's not supported, even though I am connected to a new Denon receiver that can upscale all to 4K 60fps and supports that as pass-thru. But for some reason my Bolt won't let me check that option. I can manually check all others AFTER I check the 1080P option, but never 4K 60fps. Ideas on how to get it to "recheck" my video options/settings like original setup without doing a hard reset??


*Mystery Solved!* My 4K projector is an Optoma UHD65, and is ~30' from the Denon receiver and Bolt. I had ordered a new HDMI 2 cable as I had a suspicion that was the issue, even though what I originally used was a Monster 27Gbps 35' (*copper*) cable. My new HDMI cable just arrived. I replaced it with was a 33' RUIPRO 18.2 Gbps HDMI 2 *fiber* cable. Once I installed the new fiber optic HDMI cable, TiVo recognized the 4k 60fps option as soon as I came out of standby mode, so for my issue, it was the HDMI cable that cause it to not recognize the 60fps option. Now I can see 4K from Netflix, Amazon, and UHD DVDs across my 100" screen and am loving it! penmouth::yum:


----------



## TheWizz (Aug 27, 2013)

TheWizz said:


> *Mystery Solved!* My 4K projector is an Optoma UHD65, and is ~30' from the Denon receiver and Bolt. I had ordered a new HDMI 2 cable as I had a suspicion that was the issue, even though what I originally used was a Monster 27Gbps 35' (*copper*) cable. My new HDMI cable just arrived. I replaced it with was a 33' RUIPRO 18.2 Gbps HDMI 2 *fiber* cable. Once I installed the new fiber optic HDMI cable, TiVo recognized the 4k 60fps option as soon as I came out of standby mode, so for my issue, it was the HDMI cable that cause it to not recognize the 60fps option. Now I can see 4K from Netflix, Amazon, and UHD DVDs across my 100" screen and am loving it! penmouth::yum:


I had the 4K viewing of NetFlix working great, when I hit "info", it showed it was in 4K and I could see in the NetFlix menu that items were available in UHD. But for the past week or so, the UHD version of streaming shows in NetFlix is gone and it just shows HD now. Nothing has changed on my end since I got this working a couple of weeks ago. I'm stumped. Anyone else run into this issue of UHD versions of shows going away / not available to stream from NetFlix??


----------



## seadooxp3 (Nov 16, 2017)

TheWizz said:


> I had the 4K viewing of NetFlix working great, when I hit "info", it showed it was in 4K and I could see in the NetFlix menu that items were available in UHD. But for the past week or so, the UHD version of streaming shows in NetFlix is gone and it just shows HD now. Nothing has changed on my end since I got this working a couple of weeks ago. I'm stumped. Anyone else run into this issue of UHD versions of shows going away / not available to stream from NetFlix??


On Ed in Netflix, search on UHD and click on one of the available shows.
Wait 1 min and use the info button. Do you see 1080 from second line on the top left corner or 2160?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Shouldn't even be a need to wait one minute. With my Bolts and Mini Vox, I ramp up to the UHD resolution in just a few seconds. Or it starts off streaming at the UHD resolution.


----------



## TheWizz (Aug 27, 2013)

seadooxp3 said:


> On Ed in Netflix, search on UHD and click on one of the available shows.
> Wait 1 min and use the info button. Do you see 1080 from second line on the top left corner or 2160?


It shows up as 1080. I did as someone suggested in another post and unchecked the 4K 60fps and left the other 4K and 1080-480P options checked. It seemed to work the first go around, but subsequent uses, only showed 1080. I've tried it with the 4K 60fps checked as well. I've tried Auto. Sometimes after initially making a change, it will show 4K (UHD) options in Netflix, but most times, no joy. I'll keep checking back in case I've missed something obvious, but for now, I'm just watching UHD Netflix via my UHD Samsung Blu-ray player - works fine with no issues using same receiver and projector. So the issue is definitely related to the TiVo and not the other components as those haven't changed and show Netflix UHD with no issues via the Blu-ray player.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

TheWizz said:


> It shows up as 1080. I did as someone suggested in another post and unchecked the 4K 60fps and left the other 4K and 1080-480P options checked. It seemed to work the first go around, but subsequent uses, only showed 1080. I've tried it with the 4K 60fps checked as well. I've tried Auto. Sometimes after initially making a change, it will show 4K (UHD) options in Netflix, but most times, no joy. I'll keep checking back in case I've missed something obvious, but for now, I'm just watching UHD Netflix via my UHD Samsung Blu-ray player - works fine with no issues using same receiver and projector. So the issue is definitely related to the TiVo and not the other components as those haven't changed and show Netflix UHD with no issues via the Blu-ray player.


It probably has to do with the color space. The TiVo wants to send 444, 2160P60, which is at the upper end of bandwidth for HDMi 2.0b. While other devices will use a different color space that uses less bandwidth. And therefore cause less issues.

My Sony X800 UHD BD player also sends 444, 2160P60, at 12 bit in the menus. Which makes zero sense. But fortunately my Sony TV has no issues from that or the TiVo at 2160P60.
Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------

